# Invitation in the heart of Transylvania to a Halloween party with Vlad the Impaler !



## alintransylvania (Aug 23, 2006)

This year will be the *110th anniversary of the Dracula novel *written by _Bram Stoker._ So Transylvania Live, expert in Transylvania, invites peoples in a fascinating holiday: *Halloween in Transylvania with Vlad the Impaler! *










TRANSYLVANIA, Europe: As everybody can imagine this is about stunning scenery and terrific places. *Everyone knows and fears Dracula; still everyone wants to travel to Transylvania.* Transylvania and the Carpathian mountains are the very best parts of Romania. If somebody come to think about it, Dracula’s is actually a pretty normal, quite modern person. Here’s a man that parties all night long, spends all days sleeping in a coffin – (some futurist furniture don’t you think? medieval style is back, you know!), never says no to a (bloody) drink and he is desperately in love with a woman. And he can afford it! He is a count and has his private castle. Top of the cake? He always looks so young! So, in order to learn the truth, be charmed by the legend and enjoy the best Halloween party ever with Halloween in Transylvania with Vlad the Impaller that somebody should travel to Transylvania.


Special events experienced in this Romanian vacation include:
•	*Killing of the Living Dead ritual* - Help a haunted spirit to gain his peace - attend the ritual of killing a vampire in this Dracula tour
•	*learn how to make a special stake for killing a Vampire *from the Vampire Wooden Stake Specialist, a famous woodcraftsman from Maramures
•	visiting *Bran Castle, Peles Castle, Corvinesti and Savarsin Castle *- Legendary castles in Transylvania with plenty of good stories for a Halloween tour 
•	*Halloween Party in Sighisoara - Dracula’s birth place*
•	Dracula’s Castle in Transylvania - Bram Stoker’s imaginary castle where, in Borgo Pass
•	discover Dracula's descendents - pay a *visit to Misiuga, Baron of Dracula* in his windswept tower in Bistrita citadel
•	enjoy *Jonathan Harker’s Menu *- the same meal Bram Stoker’s hero served when in Bistrita citadel
•	indulge with a* Vampire menu* for dinner in Turda to find out why it’s worth killing for a meal!
•	traditional dinner in Sibiu, the Cultural Capital of Europe in 2007
•	during farewell dinner a *Survivor's Certificate *will be handed over (collect stamps all along the itinerary so that the courage will be recognised )

This tour is intended to *Halloween enthusiasts, Transylvanian lovers, culture and history fans, adventure seekers*. Minimum age required 14. 

Departing *from Budapest on October the 27, 2007 *Halloween in Transylvania with Vlad the Impaler offers a 10 days trip back in time, following Jonathan Harker’s footsteps but revealing the genuine historical facts and places. Include the unique medieval citadel of Sighisoara – Vlad the Impaler’s birth place, the Saxon city of Brasov, Bistrita Citadel, the royal Peles Castle, the mysterious Bran Castle as well as Dracula’s Castle in Borgo Pass. In addition, the special activities prepared, all along the itinerary, bring out the essence of the genuine Transylvanian Folklore. 

Here is what Steve and Karen from Beverly Hills (referred to Transylvania Live by Let’s Travel agency from Santa Monica, California, www.letstravel-sm.com) said after their “Halloween in Transylvania with Vlad the Impaler" experience from 2006: “_It is very obvious that Transylvania Live goes to extraordinary efforts to make sure its clients are satisfied. We are very thankful to Andras for being not only a well-informed guide but also for being courteous, dependable, friendly, and always doing his best make sure that the trip was a pleasant experience for us, which it was_".

The tour can be booked by calling Transylvania Live's *US toll free at 866 376 6183*, or, for UK&Ireland by calling toll free: 0-808-101-6781.
Online secured reservations and payments can be made (Visa and Mastercard). Offline, by fax, by telephone, bank transfer or Western Union. 
Or by contacting a local travel agent; sending an email to the company to recommend the nearest travel agency that sell the tour (more than 1400 in US).

Being a very popular tour, Halloween in Transylvania with Vlad the Impaler is often sold out well in advance, in fact they have started making reservations for 2007, so hurry up and join the tour! 

Transylvania Live is a Romanian tour operator agency, based in Transylvania, focused on Eastern Europe, operating in Romania and Hungary, an expert in Transylvania, always glad to welcome new guests! The companie’s priorities are to offer uncompromising quality, outstanding services and great value for money. *Transylvania Live was founded in 1995 and is member in American Society for Travel Agents (ASTA) and National Asociation of Tourim Agency from Romania - ANAT.*
Contact:
USA: Andreea Leaha – US Business Development Manager; toll free at 866 376 6183; [email protected] 
UK & Ireland: Catherine Trim - UK Manging Director tel: 07812728870; [email protected]

Links:
http://www.visit-transylvania.us

http://www.visit-transylvania.co.uk/romania-travel-transylvania/halloween-dracula-tour.html

###


----------

